
Rock Garden programming: Programming in the physical world (2014) [pdf] - ch
http://researchspace.csir.co.za/dspace/bitstream/10204/7552/3/Smith_2014.pdf
======
TeMPOraL
IoT now suddenly means everything _and_ the kitchen sink. But the approach is
somewhat interesting as introduction to programming for pre-schoolers.

Anyway, the whole tangible angle of IoT reminded me of an idea floating around
my mind. Those of you who've seen dataflow programming, or at least played
Minecraft or Starbound, probably recognize the concept of programming by
wiring stuff together. I mention Minecraft and Starbound for the reason -
especially the latter, in which wiring is more convenient and involves just
drawing lines between devices[0]. It's an easy way people automate their
environment - from doors opening when you're near them, through traps up to
complex "starship automation" systems. People understand that and find it fun.

So I wonder, maybe this kind of interface would work for IoT and less tech-
savvy people? A bunch of sensors, buttons and actuators, and you use your
smartphone to wire them together (and rewire, as needed), dataflow-style. Just
like in a video game. Bonus fitness point for requiring one to actually point
their phone at the device they want to connect.

[0] -
[http://abload.de/img/wiringbeforey8ewt.png](http://abload.de/img/wiringbeforey8ewt.png)

------
jloughry
I suspect the paper was written by SCIgen.

------
lotsoflumens
It's not April 1 - at least on planet earth. So, WTF?

~~~
random778
TIA.

You could advocate teaching the kids to read, but fuck that. Keep them
illiterate. Surely the ANC won't complain.

(And before someone says this 'research' has other uses, I'm referring to part
of his abstract:

"The developed world dominates the design of programming environments,
assuming letteracy and computer literacy on the part of the programmer. In
developing areas, this assumption raises the bar for novice programmers and
especially pre-school children from differing socio-economic and ethnic
backgrounds. In general, our research aims at developing a programming
environment that does not require either computer literacy or letteracy from
the programmer, thereby affording the novice user the opportunity to control
appliances connected to the IoT." )

